# Alte Notebooktastatur auf PS2/USB umlöten?



## sam (6. Januar 2003)

hi,

ich hab ein altes notebook zerlegt, und 
hab da jetzt eine kleine, feine tastatur, 
die sich super in meinem videokoffer 
machen würde...
das problem: die anschlüsse
wenn das einfach 6 oder so wären, dann 
würde ich das einfach auf ps2 umlöten 
und ein bisschen rumprobieren, aber da 
sind mehr  
die tastatur hat nämlich 2 flache kabel, 
die jeweils 11 kontakte haben...
gibt es eine umlötmöglichkeit, oder muss 
ich das mainboard vom notebook gleich 
mit verbauen?

mfg
sam


----------



## sam (7. Januar 2003)

hier noch ein bild von dem kabel (leider ein bisschen unscharf, aber man sollte erkennen, was es ist )


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2003)

jo da fehlt noch die elektronik 

mit anderen worten was du da an anschlüssen siehst sind die eingänge und ausgänge der tasten matrix.

nach dem motto:
a = verbindung zwischen pin 1 und 3
s = verbindung zwischen pin 1 und 4
y = verbindung zwischen pin 2 und 3 usw...


11 X eingänge mal 11 Y ausgänge = 121 tasten
alles nur als beispiel 

nachtrag: 
google sei dank ... suche nach tastatur decoder
http://www.schurter.ch/products/german/key2.asp?language_id=1


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2003)

hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  
also brauch ich z.b. dieses teil hier:
http://www.schurter.ch/pdf/e_d/Tastatur-Decoder.pdf
aber preise hab ich da leider keine gesehen...und ich hab eigentlich auch keine lust das teil irgendwo in den usa zu bestellen...
kann ich das nicht einfach von der platine des notebooks runterreissen?


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2003)

hab maln bisschen an meiner alten, 
völlig verdreckten tastatur rumgeschraubt 
(Standardtasten + 17 Sondertasten) und 
hab mir folgendes teilchen ausgebaut:







brachbar?
gibts da regeln wegen dem anschließen, 
oder muss ich da auf gut glück schauen, 
welche 5 ich nicht brauch?


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2003)

anschlüsse die du ausschliessen kannst:

sind kontakte die bei dem decoder an widerstände gehen .. das sind die ausgänge für die tastatur leds(num/shiftlock)

da die alte tastatur eh schrott ist schraub die doch mal auf.. ev hilft da ja auche ein blick auf die kontakte (leiterbahn verfolgen) auch weiter beim ausschliessen von anschlüssen ....



danach hilft nur probieren:

13 decoder an obere leitung keyboard linkbündig - 14 decoder an untere leitung keyboad .. test ...

blödsinn = tausch der leitungen usw...


----------



## melmager (8. Januar 2003)

habe mir mal das bild genauer betrachtet:

beim linken anscluss (13) sieht es für mich so aus da der ganz linke und der ganz rechte was mit power zu tun haben - sprich da das tastaturkabel in die mitte 

beim rechten anschluss sind die kontakte rechts alle miteinander verbunden ..
sprich hier das tastaturkabel linksbündig dran ..

ps: hafte nicht für blaue logicwölkchen die aus der electronik steigen


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2003)

danke, dass dus mal analysiert hast 
aber wie verbinde ich die am besten? löten is nich, und die breite passt überhaupt nicht :error:


----------



## melmager (9. Januar 2003)

also die anschlusstecker für die tastatur würde ich mit mit lötkolben und lötpumpe aus dem zerlegten notebook holen.
entweder passt das ding in eine lochrasterplatine rein oder du musst 
doch kurze verbindingskabel swischen den 
ausgebauten stecker und den tastaturdecoder 
"verlegen" 
auf jeden Fall das richtige jetzt für die langen winterabene


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2003)

jop, das notebook bekomm ich heute wieder
werd ich mir gleich mal vornehmen 
"aktion: klebeband und kabel" verlief 
nicht wirklich erfolgreich


----------

